# 3 American workers shot, killed in Afghan hospital



## Chopstick (Apr 24, 2014)

This is truly terrible.  Doctors doing humanitarian work shot by the person supposedly there to protect them.  Condolences to all of the families, particularly to the family that lost a father and son. 
RIP. 

http://www.cnn.com/2014/04/24/world/asia/afghanistan-violence/index.html?hpt=hp_t2



> At least three American hospital workers in Afghanistan were killed Thursday by an officer guarding the hospital, Kabul police said.
> The three men killed were among four American workers shot at the CURE hospital in downtown Kabul, city police spokesman Hashmatullah Stanekzai said.
> 
> The police guard shot himself but survived, Stanekzai said. The motive for the attack was not immediately clear.
> ...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 24, 2014)

I really hope we just load up and leave that fucking place. Those fucktards are not worth another Americans life.


----------

